# EDTA platelet clumping



## amyhawk (Jul 28, 2010)

Does anyone have a diagnosis code for pseudothrombocytopenia due to EDTA platelet clumping?


----------



## HNISHA (Jul 29, 2010)

I would prefer 287.4...

Thanks,
Abdul Saleem CPC


----------

